# Suggest a good Classical Distribution Service?



## Holden Sandman (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm currently releasing my music through LANDR and DistroKid but neither cater for original contemporary classical releases.

I'm happy with my existing services for my electronic releases but I'd like to find a good distributor who can get my original contemporary classical releases on to Apple Music etc.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## CGR (Jul 29, 2019)

I've released 2 albums (acoustic piano based) via Soundrop. Smooth registration/upload process, and they offer a broad range of platforms (Apple Music, Spotify, Amazon Music, YouTube Music, Deezer, Google Play)


----------



## rgames (Jul 29, 2019)

It didn't occur to me that some distro services limit you to certain genres. I've used CDBaby and I don't recall any such limitation, so maybe check them out.

How do LANDR and DistroKid apply the limitation?

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## CGR (Jul 29, 2019)

Holden Sandman said:


> I'm currently releasing my music through LANDR and DistroKid but neither cater for original contemporary classical releases.
> 
> I'm happy with my existing services for my electronic releases but I'd like to find a good distributor who can get my original contemporary classical releases on to Apple Music etc.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


Noticed your username  
A Holden Sandman, Surfboard, Chocolate Big M & Chicko Roll. What a combo!


----------



## Holden Sandman (Jul 29, 2019)

rgames said:


> It didn't occur to me that some distro services limit you to certain genres. I've used CDBaby and I don't recall any such limitation, so maybe check them out.
> 
> How do LANDR and DistroKid apply the limitation?



The limitation is a technical one for distribution platforms that has to do with Meta Data. I don't fully understand why the limitation exists but it does with a few distributors.


----------



## Kony (Jul 29, 2019)

CGR said:


> Noticed your username
> A Holden Sandman, Surfboard, Chocolate Big M & Chicko Roll. What a combo!


And some dim sims


----------



## CGR (Jul 29, 2019)

Kony said:


> And some dim sims


Steamed of course . . .


----------



## Holden Sandman (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm still looking for a new distributor that can handle classical metadata, any recommendations will be most appreciated.


----------



## theaviv (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm wondering about this too. I just found out the "Classical" genre is not available when using TuneCore:

https://support.tunecore.com/hc/en-...327-Does-TuneCore-distribute-classical-music-

DistroKid doesn't distribute Classical to iTunes/Apple Music:

https://distrokid.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360013647833-Do-You-Distribute-Classical-Music-

It doesn't look like this is a problem with CD Baby.

MusicDiffusion might be another option for distributing music under the "Classical" genre, but the company is new.

https://dartmusic.com/ (Dart Music) attempted to be the solution for Classical but the company failed.

"*CD Baby, Inc.* is the largest online distributor of independent music in the world. The company has been described as an "anti-label" by Tracy Maddux.[2] CD Baby is the only digital aggregator with top preferred partner status with both Spotify and Apple Music,[3][4] and it is home to more than 650,000 artists and 9 million tracks that are made available to over 100 digital services and platforms around the globe.[5]"

"CD Baby has been around the longest. They were the first non-label company to offer ‘open to all’ distribution to iTunes back in the day."

"They have been around so long that you can feel at ease that they’re not going anywhere."

"CD Baby is leading the front in the “one stop shop” business for DIY musicians."

"Word on the street is that many artists have been fleeing Tunecore for DistroKid and CD Baby recently. There isn’t much incentive to work with Tunecore anymore."

I would hesitate going with DistroKid though. See, for example:




*CD Baby stands out as the best (maybe the only) choice for distributing music under the "Classical" genre. I would go with them.*

Based on reviews, they come across as the best choice regardless of genre.



CGR said:


> I've released 2 albums (acoustic piano based) via Soundrop. Smooth registration/upload process, and they offer a broad range of platforms (Apple Music, Spotify, Amazon Music, YouTube Music, Deezer, Google Play)



Soundrop is meant for cover song distribution, not original music.


----------



## CGR (Oct 25, 2019)

theaviv said:


> Soundrop is meant for cover song distribution, not original music.



Why do you say this? I know a number of original independent artists who have released & distributed albums via Soundrop.


----------



## theaviv (Oct 25, 2019)

CGR said:


> Why do you say this? I know a number of original independent artists who have released & distributed albums via Soundrop.



That was my impression when I visited their website:

"Risk-free cover song distribution"

"Distribution Built For Cover Song Artists"

You have to admit, they emphasize it a lot - but thanks for the correction.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 28, 2020)

Sorry to revive an old thread. Kinda wish I read this earlier. I’m with Distrokid, and will soon release an album, the genre is the so called contemporary classical. Should I put classical and then upload the album to Apple Music with another genre? Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## giojjj (Dec 22, 2020)

sorry, how are you doing on distrokid, i mean the difficulties with distribution with classic music on iTunes, spotify, apple music, etc.?


----------



## giojjj (Dec 22, 2020)

how are you now on distrokid I also write classical music and just registered on distrokid but haven’t downloaded the track yet and suddenly came across your article so that you would advise me to request money back from distrokids


----------



## paulfrag (Nov 5, 2021)

i have a question about distributing classical. i have recordins of bach's music which i would like to send to stores but the distributors do not let me liste them as bach's music.They said something about a DSP agreement with the stores. does anyone know about this?


----------



## daviniasiles (Jul 28, 2022)

paulfrag said:


> i have a question about distributing classical. i have recordins of bach's music which i would like to send to stores but the distributors do not let me liste them as bach's music.They said something about a DSP agreement with the stores. does anyone know about this?


My experience tell me that depends a lot of the distributor. If your distributor is "CD Baby" forget it, look for another one… I do not know if "Routenote allow" it.

Currently, I am with the Australian distributor, "Soothe Sounds". At the beginning was very well because I could link my releases to Johann Sebastian Bach profile in Spotify, Netease and Apple Music (impossible do it in Amazon and Napster). But with my new release has been impossible. The distributor told me Spotify was adapting the famous compositors list and it does not allow to me link Bach´s profile any more. So the distributor decided to remove the Johann Sebastian Bach from main artist name… Smart move! Now nobody will listen to me, even in Apple or the Chinese platform!. I am not going to surrender, I am looking for other options.


----------

